

CodeFront.io 2014: Front-end Dev Conference, 10 May, [HN discount]! - fka
https://codefront2014.eventbrite.com/?discount=HACKERNEWS

======
TheSmoke
this is an event from the organisers of kod.io developer conference. kod.io
took place in both linz (austria) and istanbul (turkey). it was a very
pleasant event for both attendees and speakers.

codefront will be an awesome frontend conference. if you don't believe me, go
check [http://codefront.io/](http://codefront.io/) and see it for yourself!

